# marble hifin pleco



## ghosty (Nov 26, 2008)

i spotted a marble hifin, i was wondering how fast do they grow, my 15 gal tank has alot of algea but my clown pleco is not eating any of it all he does is hide even at night.. once the marble is getting big i will move it to my 50 gal cause i know they get up to 20in


----------

